# Rare Axolotl?



## .:KayLee:. (Aug 23, 2008)

My mothers cousin has been speaking to me recently, and apparantly he has a pair of 'really rare' axolotls that have just laid eggs. I havent seen them but my ill-experienced mother said they were 'dark' He said something about one axolotl going for about £1000. Is this true? I dont know much about axolotls, just want to know if he's pulling my leg.


----------



## Tarron (May 30, 2010)

Hi, I'm not massively up on my Axolotls so someone my be round later to correct. You Friend may be talking about a wild type axolotl or the melanoid type. I don't think either are particularly rare, certainly not to the point of being worth a grand.

As I said, I stand to be corrected, but I think your mate is having you on.

Cheers


----------



## mrblue2008 (Jan 27, 2009)

I have never heard of an axie going for that much! but strange things happen these days some people pay alsorts of daft money for the latest fashion pet! 

was a thread the other day saying that a pet shop was selling one for £100 & i thought that was about £85 too much, so i wouldnt think so.


----------



## Drayvan (Jul 7, 2010)

the wild colour is definately less common than the albino in captivity however i agree with the oppinion that a grand is quite a high price to pay for 1 but then im no expert so you never know lol


----------



## hugsta (Jul 4, 2010)

i think she is getting it mixed up with the rare Olm which i think is the cousin from america.
Please correct me if im wrong


----------



## berksmike (Jan 2, 2008)

There is another neotenic salamander similar to the axolotl called Anderson's Salamander (Ambystoma andersoni). It resembles the axolotl but does go for much higher amounts (although £1000 is much much much more than I have seen them).


----------



## giant snail (Oct 25, 2009)

no what a load of ':bash:' i have wild color axo lotls a greeny brown right????

paid 60.00 for them inc a exo terra 60x 60 x 45. they where 3- 5 inches in legnth.

hopeing they will breed soon :whistling2:


----------



## Annihilation (Nov 2, 2009)

You can get wild types and greys which are dark coloured... im selling some for my mums oh right now, and theyre a fiver each.... so i think i can smell some bull!


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

Annihilation said:


> You can get wild types and greys which are dark coloured... im selling some for my mums oh right now, and theyre a fiver each.... so i think i can smell some bull!


or your just majorly underselling them :whistling2:


----------



## mustang100893 (Nov 16, 2009)

Although rare in the wild, and positively endangerd, Axolotls, especially the albino variety, are relatively common in captivity, i bought mine for £17 although it was a green morph, and well worth it, but if anyone wants to buy mine i will do it for half of what he is selling his for, £500, any takers?


----------



## GemzD26 (Sep 22, 2009)

mustang100893 said:


> Although rare in the wild, and positively endangerd, Axolotls, especially the albino variety, are relatively common in captivity, i bought mine for £17 although it was a green morph, and well worth it, but if anyone wants to buy mine i will do it for half of what he is selling his for, £500, any takers?


:lol2:
Pitty i only have a few wildtypes or i could have some money for a rainy day.

The most rarest i have heard off is the melanoid, pure back no pigmentation,

One of mines is a really black type not melanoid tho :flrt:


----------



## femme (Aug 8, 2010)

giant snail said:


> no what a load of ':bash:' i have wild color axo lotls a greeny brown right????
> 
> paid 60.00 for them inc a exo terra 60x 60 x 45. they where 3- 5 inches in legnth.
> 
> hopeing they will breed soon :whistling2:


Do they have any room in an exo-terra? :gasp:
Fully grown they can be a foot in length... how could they swim about?


----------



## clairethorn (May 2, 2008)

Hi
Sorry to butt into this thread. i have 2 axies, one is the common white/pink type and the other is black, absolutlely no colour on him whatsoever, but when he was tiny he was very dark green. Would he be considered rare then? Not that i'd part with either of them but just curious!


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

wild type (murky brown sort of colouration) cost the same as the more commonly kept Leucistic kind as far as I'm aware. Can't find a decent classifieds thread as evidence but as an example one online site exotic-pets has both at £18-19.


----------



## femme (Aug 8, 2010)

clairethorn said:


> Hi
> Sorry to butt into this thread. i have 2 axies, one is the common white/pink type and the other is black, absolutlely no colour on him whatsoever, but when he was tiny he was very dark green. Would he be considered rare then? Not that i'd part with either of them but just curious!


black is melanoid.. seen slightly less than the others but it no way rare. Its just you see more leucistic and albino.
I think in terms of a 'rare' coloured axie i would think of a harlequin or a piebald


----------

